# Johann Sebastian Bach's "Ich steh an deiner Krippen hier"



## salutaurs (Oct 15, 2015)

Please, can someone tell me the difference between BWV 469 and part 59 of BWV 248? Aren't they the same
http://www.bach.de/werk/bwv/469.html
http://www.bach.de/werk/bwv/248.html#59

Or 59th title in BWV 248 is just partial version of BWV 469?

Any information will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Same text, different melody, I think.


----------



## salutaurs (Oct 15, 2015)

Is there any sources I can use to compare them?


----------



## Asterix77 (Oct 17, 2015)

You can get the score of BWV 469 here:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Songs_and_Arias,_BWV_439-518_(Bach,_Johann_Sebastian)

The score of BWV 248 is available here:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Weihnachts-Oratorium,_BWV_248_(Bach,_Johann_Sebastian)

This is free and legal. 
Both pieces are available on youtube for listening as well.

In general, Bach used a lot of the same chorales in his sacred music. So the same chorale can easily appear in multiple cantatas and the Weihnachtsoratorium. Sometimes Bach changed the arrangement, sometimes different text with same melody.
You need to see these chorales as the standard hymnes the congregation sang during the sermon, so yes they were very well known, from the standard hymn book (Gesangbuch)

If you really want to know if Bach used the exact same arrangement for this hymn in BWV469 and BWV248 you should compare the sheet music.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Different settings, almost(not exactly) the same melody.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ariasexta said:


> Different settings, almost(not exactly) the same melody.


Notting to add, right answer :tiphat:


----------



## salutaurs (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you all! :tiphat:


----------

